# Is it too cold to bathe this afternoon? 70 degrees and breezy?



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't. Even though they have fur It'd be awfully cold for until they dry unless you have heated water and/or heated barn area. Every spring I go nuts waiting for it to be warm enough,lol.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

not at all, I gave my horse a bath yesterday and it was 69 and sunny.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

71-73o is spring/summer weather to many of us, I would definately give him a bath and not worry about it at all. Heck I'd have a tank top and flip flops on!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Man, _I_ would be playing in the water outside if it were 70 right now. With windchill, it's like -25..


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It would depend on how hairy he was for me. If he his clipped he should dry out quickly and I would say go for it. I would think he wouldnt have too much of a coat in Texas. 

If he was a hairball like mine, I'd wait because I would be worried about him drying quick enough


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I personally wouldn't, even though 70 degrees sounds awesome right now (it's going to be a balmy 9 degrees tonight). I tried to bathe my gelding in that kind of weather once, and without having heated water, he started shivering.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would say do a bucket bath, or bathe and blanketing and he should be fine.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

that kind of weather is normal summer for me.. i've bathed my horse without heated water when it was 70s out, and didn't have a problem with him shivering or anything. then again i guess maybe horses that live in different temps/climate would handle it differently so maybe for your horse it would seem too cold? i'm not sure.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

My mom would do it, though I probably wouldn't. Not because I think it's too cold, but just because I hate washing that winter coat. And while it was warm and nice this past weekend (70, like yours) and I desperately wanted to bathe them, it's also about to get cold again, and I hated to think about washing that coat only for it to stay bushy  I like making them sleek and shiny.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i would bathe him in that weather. if you are worried about him getting cold you could put a scrim sheet on him when youre done.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

How cold will it be tonight? I would do it, and make sure they got completely dry. As long as they had a short coat.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i bathed my horse..well i just rinsed her off because I ran out of shampoo and sine she is clipped shedried off in 5 minutes. 70 is not too cold at all.


----------

